# Dispersal Draft



## Gym Rat (Dec 30, 2002)

These are the wackest selections. How did this happen?

PICK TEAM SELECTION 
1 Detroit Shock Ruth Riley, C, Miami 
2 Minnesota Lynx Sheri Sam, F/G, Miami 
3 Cleveland Rockers Betty Lennox, G, Miami 
4 Phoenix Mercury Tamicha Jackson, G, Portland 
5 Sacramento Monarchs DeMya Walker, F, Portland 
6 Connecticut Sun Debbie Black, G, Miami 
7 Indiana Fever Sylvia Crawley, C, Portland 
8 Washington Mystics Jenny Mowe, C, Portland 
9 Seattle Storm Alisa Burras, F, Portland 
10 Charlotte Sting Pollyanna Johns Kimbrough, F, Miami 
11 New York Liberty Elena Baranova, F, Miami 
12 San Antonio Silver Stars LaQuanda Barksdale, G/F, Portland 
13 Houston Comets Ukari Figgs, G, Portland 
14 Los Angeles Sparks Jackie Stiles, G, Portland


----------



## loyalty4life (Sep 17, 2002)

I can't belive my favorite WNBA player JACKIE STILES went to the Sparks! 

Aarrrrrghhhhh.... :upset:


----------



## BEEZ (Jun 12, 2002)

a team disbanded, is this why it happened?


----------



## Gym Rat (Dec 30, 2002)

Two teams were disbanded - the Portland Fire and the Miami Sol. Two teams also moved the Utah Starzz moved to San Antonio and the Orlando Miracle moved to Connecticut.


----------



## TP21Monarch4LifeFan (May 1, 2003)

I CAN'T believe LA got Jackie Stiles, I thought someone before them would pick her up. 

MAYBE its all the injuries... It feels weird to watch Jackies in a Sparks jersey.


----------



## Gym Rat (Dec 30, 2002)

What about Washington picking Jenny Mowe at #8? I heard Jenny lost a lot of weight and is in great playing shape but she was picked before Burras... Stiles. 

Jackie is probably a "project" and still needs a year before she begins to make significant contributions because of the injuries but as a former Portland Fire fan, I will be bummed to see her in a Sparks uniform. And - she is back with Sophia Witherspoon? I would hate to have to listen to Sophia's whining about Jackie...


----------



## TP21Monarch4LifeFan (May 1, 2003)

I haven't had much time to watch Jenny Mowe...but I`m sure she is a good pickup for the Mystics. They must have wanted her because they didn't pickup Stiles. I hope the Draft will help all Teams.


----------



## Gym Rat (Dec 30, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>TP21Monarch4LifeFan</b>!
> I haven't had much time to watch Jenny Mowe...but I`m sure she is a good pickup for the Mystics. They must have wanted her because they didn't pickup Stiles. I hope the Draft will help all Teams.


Jenny didn't get much playing time in Portland but it sounds like she really did shape up and Washington did need some size but I think I would have looked to Burras first. One thing about Burras - she knows her role. Her fg% is outstanding because she stays in her office. Oh well - more interesting things to watch!


----------



## Gym Rat (Dec 30, 2002)

Here are our answers about Jenny Mowe

LINK  



> "She has developed as a pro, has worked real hard and I think that by going over to China this winter, where she started and played lots of minutes, she turned in good results averaging 25 points and 10 rebounds," added Stanley. "That tells me that she is ready to play a bigger role in the professional scene here and it's one of the big reasons we selected her with our pick."


I hope she is right and Jenny is ready to step up as a pro.


----------

